# Storage Tanks Training



## سامح 2010 (30 يونيو 2009)

مرفق ملف من جزئين وهو عبارة عن دورةه فى Tanks
اتمنى من الله أن ينفعكم بها
نســــــــألكم الدعاء​ 

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم​


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (2 يوليو 2009)

Think you very mutcccccccccccccccccch


----------



## مازن السيد (2 يوليو 2009)

*Think you very mutcccccccccccccccccch*​


----------



## afou2d (4 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا بجد كنت محتاجه من زمان


----------



## عبد الله باسل (5 يوليو 2009)

مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير على اهتمامك


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (6 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا

*الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر*


----------



## اسامة القاسى (7 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## LIALY (17 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااا بارك الله فيك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (31 يوليو 2009)

مشكور واللهم اجعله في ميزات حسناتك


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا اخي الفاضل


----------



## eng-hsk82 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك أخي سامح على هذه الكتابين و لك كل الشكر والاحترام .


----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## gearbox (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdou (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على الاهتمام
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسام عيد (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عبيد عمر (26 ديسمبر 2009)

انا متشكر جداا علي المجهود الكبير 
ممكن لو عندك نسخة api 650 النسخة الجديدة 2007 اكون شاكر جدااااا


----------



## NOC_engineer (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*قلة المصادر المتوفرة عن الخزانات*

أخي العزيز ... نشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذين الملفين المهمين عن الخزانات .. حيث أن هذا الموضوع لا يتوفر بشكل كبير على الأنترنت ويسعدني أن أضيف الموضوع التالي عن الخزانات وهو:
Installing Vapor Units in Crude Tanks

أتمنى أن يعجبكم .. وهو مشاركتي الأولى في هذا المنتدى.


----------



## احمد محمد ابو حلوة (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## said said (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي شكراااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## adel_2007 (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ع المجهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود
الرائع


----------



## نور نادر (3 مارس 2010)

جزالك الله الف خير وبارك الله بيك ويكثر من امثالك


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (10 مارس 2010)

god bless you


----------



## محسن النقيب (11 مارس 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## safa aldin (12 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااا بارك الله فيك


----------



## virtualknight (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## farahko44 (15 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (5 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم00000مع التقدير*


----------



## محمود فياض (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abohassn72 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خليل الهاشمي (16 سبتمبر 2012)

احسنت وبوركت


----------



## sibirian (24 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا

​


----------



## يقظان القيسي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله بك على هذا الجهد الممتاز


تحياتي


----------



## ahmedsteel (30 سبتمبر 2012)

thank you


----------



## hazim aly (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## hazim aly (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور


----------



## NOC_engineer (6 فبراير 2014)

Storage Tanks - powerpoint download it from HERE
Pre-Engineered Storage Tanks  download it from HERE


----------

